# Missy



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Miss T has a gorgeous face.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Very Sweet!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Miss T you are a gorgeous girl


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Missy is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Whioever took the picture is good and, of course, a very good subject.Love the gray on her face.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great picture!! Miss T is a beautiful pup.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

She is beautiful!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She is gorgeous! I call my Jasmine "Missy Sissy". LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Miss T is looking as pretty as ever. How are you and Miss T doing?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to both of you!


----------

